# SSD RAID ARRAY Keeps Failing (SB850 chipset)



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

I have 2 Kingston V-series Gen 2 64Gb set in RAID 0. However I kept getting odd error messages before installing windows 7 on it eg.) Windows 7 cannot install on firewire IEEE 1394 or USB devices. After formatting the drives and finally getting windows 7 to recognize the RAID 0 array (using ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Drivers) I was able to install it....

Now my rig's drivers and benches I run randomly fail and it restarts, after the computer posts and boots again I get message: (RAID ARRAY OFFLINE)

The only way I can get it to boot into windows is with a cold boot... 

I am beginning lose my cool with my computer..... Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I am not sure if my chipset are causing issues or if its my SSD drives are the ones that keep failing.

I read somewhere that the SB850 Chipset has issues with sata 2 SSD's running in sata 3.


----------



## OSWiz (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, a RAID array with SSDs gives up TRIM support, which, long-term, is something you would want.  I'd recommend using one for OS and fav games, and the other for the rest.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

OSWiz said:


> Well, a RAID array with SSDs gives up TRIM support, which, long-term, is something you would want.  I'd recommend using one for OS and fav games, and the other for the rest.



Agreed .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

I understand I lose trim with RAID array, but I want to know* why the RAID array keeps failing and I get these odd errors and random resets*.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I understand I lose trim with RAID array, but I want to know* why the RAID array keeps failing and I get these odd errors and random resets*.



Sounds like maybe your sata II can not run sata 3 ? Maybe a drive is going out ? I do not know enough about your config or this new tech to make the assumption .

I would try them separately first each one see if this still happens then you may get your answer .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

890GX = SB850 chipset (ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Drivers) SATA 3
SSD =  Toshiba branded JMicron JMF618 controller SATA 2

It seems that other people are having this problem in other forum sites. 
I am beginning to wonder why I sold my Intel Rig for AMD...

So it was confirmed at overclock.net and Anand's forums that the SB850 has problems with RAID arrays for SSD's, another reason why I should never have gotten an AMD rig.

Thanks for the heads up AMD!!!


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> 890GX = SB850 chipset (ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Drivers) SATA 3
> SSD =  Toshiba branded JMicron JMF618 controller SATA 2
> 
> It seems that other people are having this problem in other forum sites.
> ...



Yeah I like Intel now . They are much more flexible .


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 10, 2010)

I must agree switched to a board with ihc10 no more annoyance trying to get ahci and NQC to work
RAID with SSD is just a no go right now there's to much that's untested. On the bright side with the the popularity of the SSD drives i bet we will see a new RAID spec soon with TRIM support and other SSD goodness.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2083024



> Lot of people having trouble with SSDs on AMD south bridge. Basically if you want to use SSDs on AMD chipsets you need to use IDE (no RAID or AHCI) mode, which results in performance loss. Until AMD can fix this issue I don't think changing boards will help.



Looks like I should have never strayed from Intel. It seems like AMD/ATI are taking their sweet time to fix the issue. I need a raid card, which means giving up one of my crossfire 5770's.

Fuck AMD.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2083024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you can give one to me  trade you my 2 WD 500GB HDD's for one 5770  . Yeah AMD is lacking in some real key areas right now and SSD is starting to make a real impact in the desktop area now . MINE IS SO FAST !


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I might just sell my board and proc and buy a real set up.

I am just so pissed with the fact that AMD/ATI has poor raid/ahci support.

I should have never given AMD/ATI  the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I think I might just sell my board and proc and buy a real set up.
> 
> I am just so pissed with the fact that AMD/ATI has poor raid/ahci support.
> 
> I should have never given AMD/ATI  the benefit of the doubt.



Well it is just AMD not the ATI part as ATI is really sweet . 
Intel FTW baby ! OH man sorry just had to feed into the AMD buyers remorse


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

I could just keep one SSD use that as boot drive and keep the trim but once you go RAID 0 you don't really wanna go back.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I could just keep one SSD use that as boot drive and keep the trim but once you go RAID 0 you don't really wanna go back.



I know  . 

But I think the advantage of having TRIM ranther than raid is the way it works to keep the SSD Drive running fast and for a longer time . Life time that is they are supposed to out last Hard drives . Hard drives have lasted me for 10 years . ( How would they really know in such a short time they have been available to us ? ) So I can not say this for sure .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 10, 2010)

no, not f amd. I will admit that the Jmicron controller you are using was known to have issues as well. It does suck that this awesome 890FX chipset has issues on the SB with Raid setups. I would assume very shortly (1-2 months) AMD will have this fixed. Sorry you are having issues. I was wanting to get a couple SSDs here in the next few months and try raiding them out.

On a side note, MaximumPC had issues with an Intel X58 board (EVGA SR-1 or 2 forgot what the model is) setting up raids on two OCZ Vertex 2 200GB SSDs.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

I really miss my Intel Rig. I was going to run disk keeper to keep my SSD's running a little faster for my RAID 0 Setup, but the chipset is so fucked Running RAID 0 with SSD's is like running diesel in an gasoline engine. 

Not gonna Happen.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I really miss my Intel Rig. I was going to run disk keeper to keep my SSD's running a little faster for my RAID 0 Setup, but the chipset is so fucked Running RAID 0 with SSD's is like running diesel in an gasoline engine.
> 
> Not gonna Happen.





Man I know .. I don't miss mine , I am sticking with it for a little longer .


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2083024
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Load of crap. I'm running a SSD on raid mode right now along with two other drives in raid 0. Works great.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Load of crap. I'm running a SSD on raid mode right now along with two other drives in raid 0. Works great.



Yea RAID 0 works great for HD's, not so much for 2 SSD's in RAID 0.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Yea RAID 0 works great for HD's, not so much for 2 SSD's in RAID 0.



Just have the SSD's connected to the ports and set them for RAID 0 in your bios. You will need the RAID drivers (downloaded from your motherboards website) on a flash drive or floppy disk. When you get to the option on where to install Windows, you need to load your Raid drivers there from the drive/floppy. Whether it's one or more ssd's in the RAID array doesn't matter.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just have the SSD's connected to the ports and set them for RAID 0 in your bios. You will need the RAID drivers (downloaded from your motherboards website) on a flash drive or floppy disk. When you get to the option on where to install Windows, you need to load your Raid drivers there from the drive/floppy. Whether it's one or more ssd's in the RAID array doesn't matter.



If you read the first paragraph of the thread, it states I have already done that. I am using the latest RAID drivers from my motherboard vendor, I downloaded the RAID drivers to my external HD and installed them off there. All the problems seem to happen when Windows 7 is already installed on the disks already set in RAID 0 (the RAID array failing and all the errors that occur). 
*
Using ATI SB7xx/SB8xx RAID Drivers from MSI. *

Both drives work fine if not set up in RAID 0, win 7 recognizes them and windows can be installed to each disk independently.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have any other drives hooked up?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Do you have any other drives hooked up?



No I had 2x 640GB WD Blacks Sata 3 in RAID 0  connected but I took them out,(They work/boot fine no issues) I just have the 2X 64Gb Kingston V series Gen 2 connected when both are connected in RAID 0 is when I get all the issues. I researched at other forum sites and found allot of people are having problems running 2 SSD's in RAID 0 with the 850 chipset and drivers.

AMD needs to fix that issue, one way to work around it is to switch back to Intel or get a new RAID card.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> No I had 2x 640GB WD Blacks Sata 3 in RAID 0  connected but I took them out,(They work/boot fine no issues) I just have the 2X 64Gb Kingston V series Gen 2 connected when both are connected in RAID 0 is when I get all the issues. I researched at other forum sites and found allot of people are having problems running 2 SSD's in RAID 0 with the 850 chipset and drivers.
> 
> AMD needs to fix that issue, one way to work around it is to switch back to Intel or get a new RAID card.



Well, that sucks I guess. My condolences. Good luck with whatever you decide on doing.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

The problem is, that raid cards are expensive and I will need a new mobo just to get a RAID card as all my slots are used up by my vid cards. 
I guess I could just spend $300 on an SSD drive and use that instead of 2 in RAID 0, its just I can never run SSD's in RAID 0 until AMD fixes that issue. 

It sucks because 2x 64Gb Kingston v series gen2 in RAID 0 are blazing fast 480 Read 180 Write. (what I got until my computer crashed and rebooted)


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

OH man talk about buys remorse .... 
Did I hear A " fuck AMD " in there ???  
MAN this is so funny .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

trickson said:


> OH man talk about buys remorse ....
> Did I hear A " fuck AMD " in there ???
> MAN this is so funny .



Yea so many people are having issues with the AHCI/RAID drivers, mobo vendors are pointing at AMD, AMD is pointing at the vendors.

Reading the AMD forums threads and anandtech threads it seems there aren't any fixes but switching to Intel or getting a new RAID card. That is until AMD's releases a fix and all motherboard vendors.

So yea FUCK AMD until they fix that issue.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Yea so many people are having issues with the AHCI/RAID drivers, mobo vendors are pointing at AMD, AMD is pointing at the vendors.
> 
> Reading the AMD forums threads and anandtech threads it seems there aren't any fixes but switching to Intel or getting a new RAID card. That is until AMD's releases a fix and all motherboard vendors.
> 
> So yea FUCK AMD until they fix that issue.



Yeah I said this to them after Intel came out with C2D haven't been given any reason to look back only to say thanks for not fucking up ATI too bad it still has issues as well ...


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

areca ARC-1200 PCI Express SATA Controller Card

yup here is my fix $175 US later....


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> areca ARC-1200 PCI Express SATA Controller Card
> 
> yup here is my fix $175 US later....



Well all you really need is a CPU and a MB just make sure it is of the Intel brand and not the AMD .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright so I tested both these drives on my old ASUS M3N78-VM, this board uses an Nvidia chipset.

AND WOW, I was able to set up RAID 0 with my SSD's really easy. Once again FUCK AMD's piss poor support for SB850. The Nvidia chipset which is older and suppose to be slower blows it away.


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Alright so I tested both these drives on my old ASUS M3N78-VM, this board uses an Nvidia chipset.
> 
> AND WOW, I was able to set up RAID 0 with my SSD's really easy. Once again FUCK AMD's piss poor support for SB850. The Nvidia chipset which is older and suppose to be slower blows it away.



Man it feels good to have the best .


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> areca ARC-1200 PCI Express SATA Controller Card
> 
> yup here is my fix $175 US later....



Man... If you would of listened to my advice about ditching the Kingston drive and getting a Sandforce (where you would have better write times even with RAID on the Kingstons) in your other thread, it would of saved you a lot of trouble and money.

Hopefully AMD will get things right. I suggest complaining to them instead of telling them to "fuck off" here where they can't hear you.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> Man... If you would of listened to my advice about ditching the Kingston drive and getting a Sandforce (where you would have better write times even with RAID on the Kingstons) in your other thread, it would of saved you a lot of trouble and money.
> 
> Hopefully AMD will get things right. I suggest complaining to them instead of telling them to "fuck off" here where they can't hear you.



I sent them a nice email on what I thought about their poor chipset support.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I got the 2 Kingston drives to boot properly in RAID 0 on my Server Rig, I installed windows 7 on it though and its really snappy. I know I wont get TRIM but I was just testing to see if its one of the drives and it turns out its not. 

I am not impressed that I cant use RAID with SSD's in my gaming rig but at least I know both these drives work great and I just have a shitty mobo with a shitty raid support.

*Sorry for the double post*** meant to edit last one.*

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9312/ssdbench.jpg

*Read:379 Writes:166*, The rest are all there.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't forget the CPU as well ..  

JK...


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

trickson said:


> Don't forget the CPU as well ..
> 
> JK...



Wow, your troll posts get more and more annoying. These read/write speeds aren't bad for machine that will become a Linux server and btw if you want very fast hardware get an i7 or Xeon system.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2083024
> 
> 
> 
> ...





$immond$ said:


> I think I might just sell my board and proc and buy a real set up.
> 
> I am just so pissed with the fact that AMD/ATI has poor raid/ahci support.
> 
> I should have never given AMD/ATI  the benefit of the doubt.





$immond$ said:


> I could just keep one SSD use that as boot drive and keep the trim but once you go RAID 0 you don't really wanna go back.





$immond$ said:


> I really miss my Intel Rig. I was going to run disk keeper to keep my SSD's running a little faster for my RAID 0 Setup, but the chipset is so fucked Running RAID 0 with SSD's is like running diesel in an gasoline engine.
> 
> Not gonna Happen.





$immond$ said:


> No I had 2x 640GB WD Blacks Sata 3 in RAID 0  connected but I took them out,(They work/boot fine no issues) I just have the 2X 64Gb Kingston V series Gen 2 connected when both are connected in RAID 0 is when I get all the issues. I researched at other forum sites and found allot of people are having problems running 2 SSD's in RAID 0 with the 850 chipset and drivers.
> 
> AMD needs to fix that issue, one way to work around it is to switch back to Intel or get a new RAID card.





$immond$ said:


> Yea so many people are having issues with the AHCI/RAID drivers, mobo vendors are pointing at AMD, AMD is pointing at the vendors.
> 
> Reading the AMD forums threads and anandtech threads it seems there aren't any fixes but switching to Intel or getting a new RAID card. That is until AMD's releases a fix and all motherboard vendors.
> 
> So yea FUCK AMD until they fix that issue.





$immond$ said:


> Alright so I tested both these drives on my old ASUS M3N78-VM, this board uses an Nvidia chipset.
> 
> AND WOW, I was able to set up RAID 0 with my SSD's really easy. Once again FUCK AMD's piss poor support for SB850. The Nvidia chipset which is older and suppose to be slower blows it away.





$immond$ said:


> Wow, your troll posts get more and more annoying. These read/write speeds aren't bad for machine that will become a Linux server and btw if you want very fast hardware get an i7 or Xeon system.



In all these posts you ARE the one pissing and moaning about your AMD not ME ! 
SO you say I am trolling ? Dude I have been here longer than you WAY longer I have been called worse from far greater than you , So can it ! !  I am giving you solid advice and just kidding around some , You are the one talking about well look at your posts you're all over I can hardly follow were you are going or what your even doing and you are getting peeved off at my posts? They are in no way aimed at you in any direct way so calm down just a tad ok . No one is trolling God I really hate that when some one call you a troller . 
And the F AMD ??? You said this no were did I say it . 
Any way /// Do what ever it is you want to with it I love the  and the  and the  and the  so   to me NOW go  to some one els about it . :shadedshu


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow I clearly tell that your posts have been pure logical. I honestly had no idea you've been on this planet allot longer than I have but I see the light now. May I sit in the glow of your intellect?

With all your age and maturity, your posts clearly contributed to this thread greatly. Congratulate yourself with a new profound sense of greatness. I shall bask in your infinite wisdom. Your overzealous use of emoticons has filled my life with a new sense of being. 

Now turn off your monitor and move out of your mother's basement.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Wow I clearly tell that your posts have been pure logical. I honestly had no idea you've been on this planet allot longer than I have but I see the light now. May I sit in the glow of your intellect?
> 
> With all your age and maturity, your posts clearly contributed to this thread greatly. Congratulate yourself with a new profound sense of greatness. I shall bask in your infinite wisdom. Your overzealous use of emoticons has filled my life with a new sense of being.
> 
> Now turn off your monitor and move out of your mother's basement.



Sally forth nave and bring me my whine ! 
I have spoken !


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

/facepalm.


----------



## trickson (Aug 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

That's enough. Thread will be closed shortly, no more posting in here.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you. Erocker would you recommend this?: 
I am thinking perhaps maybe this is more viable then getting a new rig. 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220510


----------

